# Boots, hiking and hunting.



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm looking to purchase a good pair of boots that are suitable for putting many miles hunting, while also being comfortable in the warmer months hiking. Leather and waterproof with good ankle support would be important I imagine, but equally I'm not looking for knee high snake boots either. I'm thinking between the $100-175 range, which I know like optics, is on the cheapest end of quality. If they were an exceptional deal I could probably put up 200 or so, but I am going off to college soon, and money is a heavy object. 

The biggest question is, can they stay warm in winter with proper socks, while staying comfortable in summer with thin socks?


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

I bought a pair of Under Armour boots that I love. Not waterproof, made out of mesh on the toe, but they're breathable and warm when I need them to be. I have a separate pair of waterproof boots that I use, they're Danners. $350 was worth it on those bad boys. 

I'd definitely take a look at something that Under Armour offers, they really make a good pair of boots. I was impressed.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

fishreaper said:


> I'm looking to purchase a good pair of boots that are suitable for putting many miles hunting, while also being comfortable in the warmer months hiking. Leather and waterproof with good ankle support would be important I imagine, but equally I'm not looking for knee high snake boots either. I'm thinking between the $100-175 range, which I know like optics, is on the cheapest end of quality. If they were an exceptional deal I could probably put up 200 or so, but I am going off to college soon, and money is a heavy object.
> 
> The biggest question is, can they stay warm in winter with proper socks, while staying comfortable in summer with thin socks?


Keen has some really nice boots. I have some safety toe boots that I bought two years ago. Wear them nearly every day at work and take them scouting and hunting as well. They've held up pretty well but I'm starting to look for a new pair. I will definitely buy Keen again.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I bought my Danner Pronghorns last year, and after changing the insole out (I have a left foot issue) they work great for all weather types. I bought the 400gm I believe, but they have un-insulated versions as well for warmer months.


----------



## Huntin8 (Jul 15, 2013)

I also have the Danner Pronghorns and I love them.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Keen is naturally made for a wide foot.
Since my feet are wide, I have really fallen in love with Keen boots.
One of the most comfortable boots out of the box I've ever worn.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Those with the Pronghorns, how long ago did you buy them? I like to read reviews of boots before putting in the time to go try them on and it seems like the newer Pronghorns (at least from Cabelas) are getting poor reviews (for a $180 boot, anyway).


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I have never found a great boot for less than $200. Have had new and old Danners, Columbia, you name it. If the budget is tight just get the boot that feels best, take good care of them with waterproofing etc. and go hunt. I would suggest getting one that may feel a little stiffer rather than something that feels super comfy right off the bat. Your feet will thank the stiffer boot when it comes to rough terrain.

Save up another couple hundred of bucks and you can get a pair of Kennetrek's down the road. Once you get a pair of them or something along the same line you will see why a good pair of boots is more important than ANY other piece of gear you have.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> Keen is naturally made for a wide foot.
> Since my feet are wide, I have really fallen in love with Keen boots.
> One of the most comfortable boots out of the box I've ever worn.


Ditto


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> Save up another couple hundred of bucks and you can get a pair of Kennetrek's down the road. Once you get a pair of them or something along the same line you will see why a good pair of boots is more important than ANY other piece of gear you have.


I bought some Kenetrek's this spring prior to hiking Muley Twist. I like them, but do I think they're the best boots I've ever had? I don't think so. They're already starting to separate at the toe. My feet don't feel any better (or worse) than my $80 Columbia's.

My father-in-law swears by Kenetrek -- but so far I've been a bit disappointed.

Maybe HanWag would be a better way to go?


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

nocturnalenemy said:


> Those with the Pronghorns, how long ago did you buy them? I like to read reviews of boots before putting in the time to go try them on and it seems like the newer Pronghorns (at least from Cabelas) are getting poor reviews (for a $180 boot, anyway).


Just bought mine last year from Sportsman's. They did take a bit of breaking in and like I said, I had to switch out the insole on the left boot. The "Old" Danners were all Made in U.S.A. while the new ones are not. Maybe that is the reason for the decline in quality or good reviews. If you want their all american version you will pay closer to the $300 mark.

I put mine on and stood with the garden hose running over them and didn't get a drop inside...waterproof is critical to me. I hope in time they'll prove to be a trustworthy addition to my collection of gear. Unfortunately I don't get the chance to wear them very often because I bought the insulated version which is too hot in the warmer months.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I too like the Keens for fit and feel, but the 2 pairs I've owned have had the sole separate. They were the same style, so maybe the problem has been solved. I will look at Keens again. I would personally stay away from the insulated boots and spend the money on great socks and liners. 

I've owned some very expensive boots and some cheap boots. After all that I have the following opinion. I'd rather buy a pair of $100 boots every year or so than buy a $400 pair every 4-5 years. And I can't stand breaking-in Kennetrek boots and some of the other high-end boots, then 2-3 years into use they start to break down and are fairly worn-out after 4 years or so.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

PBH said:


> I bought some Kenetrek's this spring prior to hiking Muley Twist. I like them, but do I think they're the best boots I've ever had? I don't think so. They're already starting to separate at the toe. My feet don't feel any better (or worse) than my $80 Columbia's.
> 
> My father-in-law swears by Kenetrek -- but so far I've been a bit disappointed.
> 
> Maybe HanWag would be a better way to go?


I have hunted hard and have had no issues with mine. I have insulated and non insulated pairs. Love em both. May very well never need another pair


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I wear Meindl hunting boots. 

No break-in. 

I wear them ice-fishing in January, backpacking in August.

They're insulated, and tall, and heavy, and expensive...and the most comfortable shoes I ever wore.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

Well, as it would turn out, I ended up getting a pair of Timberlands for about $140 bucks without it even coming from my own pocket out of the courtesy of a late ,great uncle who put some money aside for my benefit and school if needed, though I'm unable to access the account directly for obvious reasons. :3

They were the only ones I could find in person that came in 10.5 wide to accommodate my duck feet without being too long in the toe, or other wise bulging out dramatically. So far I've put 4 or 5 miles on them here in the Texas Brush and a few days of severe rain and flooding. So far they've been pretty good to me. My outdoor Student orientation at Utah State is coming up (last day of work is next Monday too!) So I expect I'll put them to a proper Uintas testing then. Hiking up mountains, through windcaves, and repelling should be pretty standard right? They're also Gortexed and pretty snazzy looking. 

Not that the suggestions given have been given in sheer vanity. They are something to look into should these boots, for some reason, fail me early on. The boots aren't insulated, but they aren't paper thin either. I did also get some good socks that are softer than silk and supposedly wick away moisture. I have ski socks that I brought a long to make sure that they fit with thick wool socks in addition to thin boot socks.

But don't mind me, I'm quite interested in reading opinions on footwear, as odd as it may seem.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

I have owned danners and one pair I loved the other not so much. Last year I purchased crispys from wild arrow in Centerville. The are hands down the best boot I have owned. The would be towards the top of your price range but worth every dime I use mine from July through February and have not been uncomfortable. Keep in mind the socks you put on also play a huge part in boot comfort.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

All I need to do to put the hex on a good pair of hiking/hunting boots is to like them. The next thing that you will know is that they will discontinue them. I bought a pair of Cabela's Avalanche boots years ago and they were the most comfortable boots I had ever owned, they are now discontinued. For summertime I have been wearing a pair of Cabela's Mountain Hikers II, they are a great lightweight over the ankle boot, now discontinued. 

I do have to agree on the Meindl Perket boots that Cabela's have, they feel great right out of the box and I have no problem with them and I just purchased a pair of Cabela's Air Active Mid Day Hikers by Meindl and right off the bat they are questionable but in the next couple of days I'll put around 20 miles on them, so we'll see.


----------

